# Dianabol and Drug test



## geepod (Jan 20, 2005)

I have been taking dianabol since monday (4 days ago), i have only been on 20 mg a day.  I last took some at lunchtime today.  if i dont take anymore in between now and saturday morning and drink loads of water to pee it out, what are the chances of passing a drugs test that tests for roids on Saturday morning ?

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## musclepump (Jan 20, 2005)

About 0?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

doesn't Dbol have a really short 1/2 life?


----------



## Flex (Jan 20, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> doesn't Dbol have a really short 1/2 life?



yup. but from today till sat is less than 48 hours. It has a short h.l., but i don't know if it'll be completely out of your system THAT quick.

I don't know why you'd be taking it by itself, which is bad enough in the first place, but ESPECIALLY knowing you have a steroid drug test coming up??


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> yup. but from today till sat is less than 48 hours. It has a short h.l., but i don't know if it'll be completely out of your system THAT quick.
> 
> I don't know why you'd be taking it by itself, which is bad enough in the first place, but ESPECIALLY knowing you have a steroid drug test coming up??


 
Sounds like he may as well buy a lotto ticket too


----------



## LAM (Jan 20, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> doesn't Dbol have a really short 1/2 life?



there is more to the detection time than just the half-life.  he's looking at several weeks (3-4) to be clean from dbol.

geepod...you fucked up


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 20, 2005)

I doubt you are getting tested for juice. If it is for probation or a job, they won't test for that. Only athletic organizations test hormones, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 20, 2005)

Why are you being tested for roids?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2005)

is this a dbol only cycle?


----------



## geepod (Jan 21, 2005)

yes it is Dianabol on its own, i took it before and had really good gains in both size and strength on just 20mg a day.  I have started taking it again as a boost to my training cos my strenght didnt deplete that much after the last course.

I  didnt know i had a test for roids until wednesday, and the test if for British Army, and yes they do test for steroids as standard on the medical.

Ah well looks like i fucked up ;-)

Cheers anyway guys


----------



## Stu (Jan 21, 2005)

> Detection times
> 
> Anavar ............................................3 weeks
> Anadrol.............................................2 months
> ...



pulled this of another board, don't know how much it relate to you as you've only been running small amounts for a short time,


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> there is more to the detection time than just the half-life.  he's looking at several weeks (3-4) to be clean from dbol.
> 
> geepod...you fucked up


Most steriod test will show metabolites of a substance for months.


----------



## LAM (Jan 21, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Most steriod test will show metabolites of a substance for months.



there are 3 monohydroxylated metabolites of methandienone (methandrostenolone), 6 beta-hydroxymethandienone (III), its C-17 epimer (IV) and 16 beta-hydroxymethandienone (V).  they are only detectable for several weeks using standarding anabolic drug screening for AAS glucuronides.  I believe the use of gas chromatography-mass spectrometry detects several other isomers.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2005)

Detection Times 


- nandrolone decanoate 

18 months 

---------------------------------------- 

- nandrolone phenylpropionate 

12 months 

---------------------------------------- 

- boldenone undecyclate
- metehenolone enanthate
- trenbolone
- trenbolone acetate
- injectable methandienone


5 months 

---------------------------------------- 

- testosterone-mix (Sustanon & Omnadren)
- testosterone enanthate
- testosterone cypionate


3 months 

---------------------------------------- 

- oxymetholone
- fluoxymesterone
- injectabel stanozolol
- formebolone
- drostanolone propionate


2 months 

---------------------------------------- 

- methandienone
- mesterolone
- ethylestrenole
- noretadrolone


3 weeks 

---------------------------------------- 

- oxandrolone
- oral stanozolol


3 weeks 

---------------------------------------- 

- testosterone propionate 

2 weeks 

---------------------------------------- 

- testosterone undecanoate 

1 week 

---------------------------------------- 

- clenbuterol 

4 days


----------



## geepod (Jan 23, 2005)

Well everybody thank you very much for the informed responses.  I passed the test which did include testing for steroidal substances, however i did have high blood pressure which has to be investigated, i hage no history of high BP so i am putting it down to the dianabol so hopefully will right itself soon.  However i passed the urine test for proteins,sugars and hormones.

cheers guys


----------



## LAM (Jan 23, 2005)

glad to see that you passed you got lucky as hell.  either your blood levels where not high enough for a positive test for the metabolites or they simply used some substanadard testing protocol.


----------



## defects (Jan 25, 2005)

Have they retested you since you found out you passed your test?
 You could have been stressing and casing it to go up?
 How high was it?


----------



## honda4lyfee (Oct 9, 2007)

hey i am on probation and test at a facility once a week and got caught for drug possession. i just started my cycles of deca 300. will this show up on my drug test through urine i heard it only shows up on blood tests.


----------



## slade4422 (May 15, 2008)

*Probation or perol*

Nope they will not test for roids there. I know this is an old post but I just wanted to reply.


----------



## ebp123 (May 16, 2008)

Drink a shit load of water and dilute the fuck out of your piss...if its in the morning, wake up 3 hrs before ur piss test and MAKE SURE YOU PISS THAT PISS OUT that has been sitting in your body all night!! THEN start drinking a shit load of water and nothing else!! Your piss will come out so diluted that #1-they wont be able to test your piss at all AND #2-they will test it and nothing bad will come up....i was in the us army and trust me it worked every time...don't listen to these people who say you are fucked there is always a good chance you just have to have the right knowledge!!


----------



## ebp123 (May 16, 2008)

Drink a shit load of water and dilute the fuck out of your piss...if its in the morning, wake up 3 hrs before ur piss test and MAKE SURE YOU PISS THAT PISS OUT that has been sitting in your body all night!! THEN start drinking a shit load of water and nothing else!! Your piss will come out so diluted that #1-they wont be able to test your piss at all AND #2-they will test it and nothing bad will come up....i was in the us army and trust me it worked every time...don't listen to these people who say you are fucked there is always a good chance you just have to have the right knowledge!!


----------



## mrreal36 (May 16, 2008)

Some medication can cover it.  Try "Hydochlorothiazide."


----------



## Dudek (May 30, 2010)

I am interested i dbol,but as an athlete I am going to get tested in 1months time.how long will it take to get out of my system from the time I stop taking it


----------



## dannygym (Mar 26, 2013)

i have done one cycle and taking my break, been off it for 2/3 weeks, gotta blood test on April 6th for an operation. will they look for anabolic steroids? could i start another tub and still pass the test or should i stay off it??? HELP haha


----------



## dannygym (Mar 26, 2013)

hey dude, i have a blood test soon, did you stop taking d-bol before the test or did you continue the cycle as usual??  need to know if i should come off before the blood test, it isnt a drug test, blood test for an operation.. cheers


----------

